# How to allow all outgoing traffic and block all incoming traffic with access list?



## HardSecurity (Aug 30, 2015)

Using Cisco PIX 515E firewall
Version 7.2(4)25
Unrestricted (UR) license

This is my current configuration:

config t
int e0
ip address dhcp setroute
nameif outside
no shut

int e1
ip address 10.1.1.1 255.0.0.0
nameif inside
no shut
exit

global (outside) 1 inter
nat (inside) 1 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0

icmp deny any outside


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate, you shouldn't have to do anything in order for that to work as the pix is stateful. However, if you want to use ACLs you need to do something like this:

Define your ACLs:

access-list outside extended deny ip any any
access-list inside extended permit ip any any

Apply it to your interfaces in the required direction:

access-group outside in interface outside
access-group inside in interface inside


----------

